# Yellowing of Blister Packaging



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have quite a number of (especially) Tyco cars in blister packs that show quite a bit of yellowing of the package itself. My understanding is that this comes from unfiltered flourescant lights. These are blister packs I have picked up over the years and not yellowed from exposure to any unfiltered light here at my house. In fact, these have been kept in Sterlite tubs since I got them.

It seems the packaging of certain cars must be overly sensitive to this light as most of the one's I find are yellowed. The Tyco TCR #6 Valvoline comes to mind - it's very hard to find one that is not yellowed. This yellowing usually effects any white which is on the car. (And yes, I do remember the thread about using peroxide to whiten these cars).

But my question is about the car itself. For those who have opened some of these blister packs, is the car also yellowed or is the car inside still white when removed from the package? In other words, does the blister packaging protect the car inside from the yellowing effect?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably UV light damage.
If package and car in direct sunlight, not good, not that protected. 
Inside lights should not effect as much. 
Hydrogen peroxide bath for body? oops finally really read post.
I know plastic CPVC pipe is not to be in direct sunlght.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a blister packed stapler at my office that has been in a cabinet (out of any light) for 15 years. The clear plastic now looks like motor oil!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought a #28 Halvoline Tyco in a heavily yellowed package a few years ago thinking the car would be fine. I was wrong, it was as heavily yellowed as the package. The peroxide bath did not work on the side of the car facing the outside of the package. The opposite side which had also yellowed cleaned up fine.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I spoke with a vendor who has opened his share of yellowed Tyco packages and he says it's a crap shoot as to whether the car inside is yellowed or not.

When I mentioned the peroxide bath, he told me about having success with using alcohol-free baby wipes; something someone told him years ago. Said it cleaned it right up. I haven't tried it yet, but I will on some of the yellowed car bodies.

The peroxide bath does work but will remove/fade other paint on the car. I don't know if that's because I left it in too long or just part of the chemical reaction.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

It's God's way of telling you the little cars are meant to be let out and played with, Joe.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> It's God's way of telling you the little cars are meant to be let out and played with, Joe.


hahahahaha! that's why i can't seem to keep cars in their packages...

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

dslot said:


> it's god's way of telling you the little cars are meant to be let out and played with, joe.


Touche'......LOL !!!


----------

